# PC Neu



## not3v3o (2. Juli 2011)

Hallo Leute,

Ich habe vor, mir einen neuen Rechner anzuschaffen und würde mir gerne Feedbacks bzw. Verbesserungsvorschläge von Euch anhören.
Nun hier die Konfig.:

Grafikkarte: MSI N580GTX Twin Frozr II
Mainboard: Suche immernoch eins, da ich den Prozessor übertakten möchte.
Prozessor: Core i7 2600K 4x3.4GHz
Kühler: Noctua NH-D14
Netzteil: MODU 82+ II 625 W
Laufwerk: Samsung SH-223C bare schwarz SATA
Gehäuse: Superflower SF-2000B Gamer Tower (Geschmackssache) 
Festplatten: 1TB SAMSUNG SpinPoint F3 (HD103SJ)
2.5" CRUCIAL 64GB RealSSD C300 (Für das Betriebssystem)


----------



## Softy (2. Juli 2011)

Hi,

zur Graka: wie hoch ist die Auflösung Deines Monitors? Für FullHD reicht eine GTX560 Ti oder maximal GTX570 sehr gut aus, z.B. ASUS ENGTX570 DCII/2DIS/1280MD5, GeForce GTX 570, 1280MB GDDR5 oder Gigabyte GeForce GTX 570 OC, 1280MB GDDR5 ~280 oder  ASUS ENGTX560 Ti DCII TOP/2DI, GeForce GTX 560 Ti, 1024MB GDDR5 oder ASUS ENGTX560 Ti DCII/2DI, GeForce GTX 560 Ti, 1024MB GDDR5 ~200 oder Gigabyte GeForce GTX 560 Ti OC, 1024MB GDDR5 ~185 
Falls AMD, eine ASUS EAH6970 DCII/2DI4S/2GD5, Radeon HD 6970, 2048MB GDDR5 ~290 oder Sapphire Radeon HD 6950, 2GB GDDR5  ~200 

Mainboard könntest Du nehmen:  ASRock Z68 Pro3, Z68 ~100 oder  ASUS P8P67 Rev 3.0, P67 (B3) ~115 oder  ASRock P67 Extreme4, P67 (B3)  ~125

Kühler reicht i.d.R. ein Scythe Mugen 2 Rev. B ~35 oder  EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand rev. B ~35 oder  Deepcool Ice Matrix 400 ~35. Falls es ein Dual-Fan-Highend Kühler sein soll, eher ein leiserer und günstigerer Thermalright Silver Arrow oder be quiet! Dark Rock Pro C1

Netzteil reicht (auch für eine GTX580) ein Antec High Current Gamer HCG-520, 520W ATX 2.3 ~65 oder  FSP Fortron/Source Aurum Gold 500W, ATX 2.3 ~65 oder  FSP Fortron/Source Aurum Gold 600W, ATX 2.3 ~75 oder  Antec TruePower New TP-550, 550W ATX 2.3 ~75 oder  Seasonic M12II-520Bronze 520W ~75 oder  be quiet! Straight Power E8 CM 480W ATX 2.3 ~80 oder  be quiet! Straight Power E8 CM 580W ~100 

SSD eher eine Crucial m4 SSD 64GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s ~100 oder  Crucial m4 SSD 128GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s ~200 

Und Laufwerk würde ich eher zu LG oder ASUS raten.

Grüße


----------



## RyzA (2. Juli 2011)

An der CPU könntest noch sparen und nen 2500K nehmen welcher nur minimal langsamer ist.

Man kennt ja jetzt dein Budget auch nicht...


----------



## not3v3o (2. Juli 2011)

Habe ein Budget von ca. 1000 €. Einen Monitor werde ich mir desweiteren auch Neu anschaffen, bin mir da nur nicht so ganz sicher welcher es werden soll. Also durch Vitamin B bekomme ich 2-3 Teile für die Hälfte des Preises, deshalb die GTX 580, da sie ca. 400€ kostet.


----------



## Softy (2. Juli 2011)

Wenn das so ist  Eine GTX580 für ~200 Steine ----> ZUSCHLAGEN


----------



## Borkenkaefer (2. Juli 2011)

Würd bei der CPU sparen und statt dessen 128GB SSD Crucial m4 nehmen.


----------



## not3v3o (2. Juli 2011)

Ich wüsste aber nicht, welcher Kühler für die 580 am besten geeignet wäre.
und btw .. welches Laufwerk könntest du empfehlen?


----------



## not3v3o (2. Juli 2011)

Würdest du denn bei der CPU nicht zuschlagen, wenn sie um die 116€ kommt?


----------



## Softy (2. Juli 2011)

not3v3o schrieb:


> Ich wüsste aber nicht, welcher Kühler für die 580 am besten geeignet wäre.
> und btw .. welches Laufwerk könntest du empfehlen?



Dann würde ich eine  ASUS ENGTX580 DCII/2DIS/1536MD5, GeForce GTX 580, 1.5GB GDDR5 oder Gigabyte GeForce GTX 580 Triple Fan, 1.5GB GDDR5 oder Zotac GeForce GTX 580 AMP2! Edition, 3GB GDDR5  nehmen.

Und als Laufwerk: LG Electronics GH22NS50 oder ASUS DRW-24B3LT schwarz, SATA oder Blu-Ray Rom: LG Electronics CH10LS20, SATA, retail  ~60


----------



## not3v3o (2. Juli 2011)

Ok. 2 Fragen hätte ich noch:

1. Welchen RAM kannst du mir empfehlen?
2. Suche noch einen Top-Monitor. Hatte erst an 3D gedacht, aber denke, diese 3D Monitore sind noch in der BETA-Phase!


----------



## Softy (2. Juli 2011)

RAM-Hersteller  ist eigentlich egal, solange Du welche möglichst ohne hohe Heatspreader nimmst (wegen möglichen Platzproblemen mit größeren Towerkühlern) und maximal 1,5V Spannung, CL9 und 1333MHz nimmst. Einen Performanceunterschied zu schnellerem RAM ist nicht spürbar, nur messbar. Also z.B. GeIL Value Plus DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333) oder exceleram Black Sark DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333).

Wie groß soll der Monitor denn sein?


----------



## not3v3o (2. Juli 2011)

Entschuldigung, Größe vergessen. 

24 Zoll.


----------



## Softy (2. Juli 2011)

Dann könntest Du einen Samsung SyncMaster BX2450, 24" bzw. Samsung SyncMaster BX2450L, 23.6" nehmen. Oder eine Klasse höher (120Hz, LED, 3D): BenQ XL2410T, 23.6"


----------



## not3v3o (2. Juli 2011)

Die beiden Samsungs nehmen sich ja eigentlich überhaupt nichts. Nur das der BX2450 eine kleine Einheit größer ist.


----------



## Borkenkaefer (2. Juli 2011)

Jo, der Benq is schon ein gutes Teil und wegen seinen 120hz 3d tauglich.


----------



## not3v3o (2. Juli 2011)

Allerdings auch etwas zu Teuer und vll. kommen im nächsten Jahr bessere 3D Monitore.


----------



## Hydroxid (2. Juli 2011)

3D braucht eh keiner. Mit nem 120HZ sieht man halt die Gegner in shootern z.b. Cs ca. 2-3ms früher 
Mein Tipp: greif zum Samsung BX2450L damit bist du genauso gut bedient und sparst Geld!


----------



## not3v3o (2. Juli 2011)

Bisherige Konfiguration.

GraKa: Zotac GeForce GTX 580 AMP2! Edition, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, Mini-HDMI (ZT-50104-10P) | Geizhals.at Deutschland ODER Gigabyte GeForce GTX 580 Triple Fan, 1.5GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, Mini-HDMI (GV-N580UD-15I) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Mainboard: ASRock P67 Extreme4, P67 (B3) (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Prozessor: Intel Core i7-2600K, 4x 3.40GHz, boxed (BX80623I72600K) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Kühler: Bin da unentschlossen. Entweder EKL Alpenföhn Nordwand rev. B (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/754/939/940/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1) (84000000044) | Geizhals.at Deutschland ODER Deepcool Ice Matrix 400 (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/754/939/940/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1) | gh.de (geizhals.at) Deutschland ODER Thermalright Silver Arrow (Sockel 1366/1155/1156/775/AM2/AM3/AM3+/FM1) | Geizhals.at Deutschland ODER be quiet! Dark Rock Pro C1 (Sockel 775/1155/1156/1366/754/939/940/AM2/AM2+/AM3/AM3+/FM1) (BK016) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Netzteil: Antec TruePower New TP-550, 550W ATX 2.3 | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Festplatten: Crucial m4 SSD 128GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (CT128M4SSD2) | Geizhals.at Deutschland UND Samsung Spinpoint F3 1000GB, SATA II (HD103SJ) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Laufwerk: ASUS DRW-24B3LT schwarz, SATA, bulk (90-D40HNB-UB0010) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

RAM: GeIL Value Plus DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333) (GVP38GB1333C9DC) | Geizhals.at Deutschland ODER exceleram Black Sark DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-10667U CL9-9-9-24 (DDR3-1333) (E30115B) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Gehäuse: SUPERFLOWER Tower SuperFlower de Luxe o. NT. - Daten- und Preisvergleich - Schottenland.de


----------



## nickname. (2. Juli 2011)

teamgroup elite 8gb 


den rest hab ich dir ja auf deine pn geantwortet, wenn du willst, kopier es hier rein, aber wenn du die 580 für die hälfte kriegst, dann hau rein! 

aber was hat das mit vitamin b zu tun?


----------



## Softy (2. Juli 2011)

Selbst wenn Du die jeweils "günstigste" gepostete Alternative nimmst, hast Du einen super schnellen Rechenknecht


----------



## not3v3o (2. Juli 2011)

Reicht da eigentlich ein Midi-Tower aus?


----------



## Hydroxid (2. Juli 2011)

Klar! Ein Xigmatek Midgard oder besser das Utgard, die bieten genug Platz für alles


----------



## Softy (3. Juli 2011)

not3v3o schrieb:


> Reicht da eigentlich ein Midi-Tower aus?



Hier ein paar Alternativen: Sharkoon T9 Value rot, weiß, grün oder schwarz mit Sichtfenster oder Zalman Z9 Plus schwarz ~55 oder Lancool PC-K58 ~60 oder Thermaltake Armor A60 mit Sichtfenster ~75oder Cooler Master CM 690 II Lite mit Sichtfenster ~75 oder Lancool PC-K62 ~85 oder Cooler Master CM Storm Enforcer mit Sichtfenster ~85 oder eines aus der Cooler Master HAF - Serie ~ab 90€


----------



## not3v3o (3. Juli 2011)

Bei den Gehäusen wollte ich an die Zukunft denken und dachte mir, dass ein High-Tower da besser geeignet wäre oder lohnt sich dieser erst ab 2 Grafikkarten?


----------



## Softy (3. Juli 2011)

Für ein System mit 1-2 Laufwerken, 1-4 Festplatten und 1-2 Grafikkarten reicht ein Midi-Tower gut aus. Falls Du noch mehr der genannten Sachen verbauen willst, hättest Du mit einem Big-Tower mehr Platz / Einschübe. Daher reicht normalerweise ein Midi auch in Zukunft gut aus 

Entscheidender ist da die max. CPU-Kühlerhöhe und die max. mögliche Grafikkartenlänge.


----------



## Hydroxid (3. Juli 2011)

Wenn du einen Big Tower nimmst dann Greif zum NZXT Phantom


----------



## not3v3o (7. August 2011)

gelöscht !


----------



## Softy (7. August 2011)

Peris/Leistungsmäßig wäre ein i5-2500, eine GTX560Ti und ein günstigeres Board und RAM natürlich besser. Aber das wurde ja schon alles erwähnt, von daher:


----------



## tobibo (7. August 2011)

Nimm beim Kühler den Termalright HR-02 Macho.
Gleiche Kühlleistung wie der Silberpfeil aber leiser und günstiger!
Ansonsten stimme ich Softy zu


----------



## MasterSax (7. August 2011)

warum ein 2500 nehm ? kannste nichtmal den multieinstellen nen 2600k macht mehr sinn spiele mit HT schneidet er besser ab als nen 2500k 

und gtx560ti hat auch nicht genug bums 

am board könnte mann sparen 

ram ist ok kostet ja sogut wie nix mehr

cpu kühler ist der 3 beste luftkühler


----------



## tobibo (7. August 2011)

MasterSax schrieb:
			
		

> warum ein 2500 nehm ? kannste nichtmal den multieinstellen nen 2600k macht mehr sinn spiele mit HT schneidet er besser ab als nen 2500k
> 
> und gtx560ti hat auch nicht genug bums
> 
> ...



Softy hat warscheinlich einfach das "K" vergessen.
Der i7 ist nur bei Anwendungen, die alle Kerne (SMT) nutzen können, im Vorteil, also z.B. bei Rendering usw.
Der i5 ist daher P/l technisch besser, da nur sehr wenige Spiele (BFBC2) SMT nutzen und selbst da limitiert eher die Graka.

Bei der Graka ist alles Sache der Qualitätseinstellungen im Game und außerdem es kommt die Auflösung und das Game selber an.
Von daher sind solch pauschalisierte Aussagen wie deine nicht sinnvoll und helfen keinem 

Beim Board muss jeder auf die Ausstattung schauen, die er braucht, man kann immer sparen.

Welchen Kühler meinst du mit "3"?
Wenn du den Mugen 3 meinst, ist das falsch, der Thermalright HR-02 Macho ist momentan der beste (bezahlbare) Luftkühler.


----------



## MasterSax (7. August 2011)

Noctua NH-D14 ist der beste luftkühler

nicht der mugen 3 müll ich meine den den er in der auswahl hatte 

die neuen spiele werden auch wie BF3 HT nutzen dazu noch ne starke graka wie ne gtx570


----------



## Softy (7. August 2011)

MasterSax schrieb:


> Noctua NH-D14 ist der beste luftkühler



Der Thermalright Silver Arrow ist genauso leistungsstark, dabei aber leiser. Der Macho ist ebenfalls ähnlich leistungsstark.


----------



## MasterSax (7. August 2011)

ähnlich leistungsstark aber nicht so hochwertig und leise ist er auch hab ihn auf volle drehzahl und sogut wie nix zu hören


----------



## tobibo (7. August 2011)

MasterSax schrieb:
			
		

> ähnlich leistungsstark aber nicht so hochwertig und leise ist er auch hab ihn auf volle drehzahl und sogut wie nix zu hören



Der ist dafür auch fast doppelt so teuer wie der HR-02 
Bessere/leisere Lüfter kann man immer dazu kaufen.

SMT bringt dir höchstens 20% und SNdy ist auch so schnell genug, wenn der i5 nichts mehr reißt, ist auch der i7 am Ende!

Die GTX 570 ist je nach Game etwa 15% schneller wie die 560TI, was im kritischen Bereich etwa 2-4 FPS sind, den Unterschied spürt man nicht und daher lohnt sich der Aufpris mMn nicht!


----------



## MasterSax (7. August 2011)

wer billig kauft kauft 2x


----------



## tobibo (7. August 2011)

MasterSax schrieb:
			
		

> wer billig kauft kauft 2x



Der HR-02 ist doch nicht billig, so ein Schwachsinn!!

Dein Noctua ist natürlich sehr gut, keine Frage, aber sehr teuer,  den Unterschied in der Lautstärke hört man nur in einem absoluten Silent-System mit SSD, gedämmten Gehäuse, passiver Graka, (semi)passivem Netzteil usw...

Wenn du es wirklich leise willst, kauf dir ne Wakü!!


----------



## huntertech (7. August 2011)

@tobibo: Nicht nur bezahlbar, er ist der beste!
@Master: Die 560 Ti hat genug Power!


----------



## MasterSax (7. August 2011)

genug power ist wenn mann in jeden game 120 fps hat und auf höchsten einstellungen zocken kann


----------



## huntertech (8. August 2011)

MasterSax schrieb:


> genug power ist wenn mann in jeden game 120 fps hat und auf höchsten einstellungen zocken kann


 Entschuldige Mal, aber deine GTX 570 ist keine 20% schneller, also was soll die Aussage?


----------



## MasterSax (8. August 2011)

wo hab ich den geschrieben das meine gtx 570 20% schneller ist ? 

das war nur wegen deiner unsinningen aussage "@Master: Die 560 Ti hat genug Power!" 

Benchmark-Test 2011: Wie schnell ist Ihre Grafikkarte? DirectX 11 im Vormarsch [Test des Tages] - amd, grafikkarte, nvidia - Seite 7
Benchmark-Test 2011: Wie schnell ist Ihre Grafikkarte? DirectX 11 im Vormarsch [Test des Tages] - amd, grafikkarte, nvidia - Seite 2
Benchmark-Test 2011: Wie schnell ist Ihre Grafikkarte? DirectX 11 im Vormarsch [Test des Tages] - amd, grafikkarte, nvidia - Seite 3

bei den test siehste das die gtx560ti(von hausaus getaktet) (  trotzdem nichtmal an die gtx570 ankommt die ohne oc ist ) und bei spielen kann mann nicht genug fps haben

und warum soll mann die gtx560 am limit laufen das sie annähernd an die 570er rankommt wenn mann bei der 570er noch oc kann und sie nochmal paar fps mehr hat


----------



## tobibo (8. August 2011)

MasterSax schrieb:
			
		

> wo hab ich den geschrieben das meine gtx 570 20% schneller ist ?
> 
> das war nur wegen deiner unsinningen aussage "@Master: Die 560 Ti hat genug Power!"
> 
> ...



Du hast nicht geschrieben, dass deine 20% schneller ist, sondern es ist so!!

Die GTX 570 wird keinen Monat länger halten als die gtx 560ti, da sie, wie ich schon geschrieben habe, im fps-kritischen Bereich nur etwa 2-4 FPS schneller ist!

Außerdem hat eine Spiel an einigen Stellen FPS-Einbrüche, wo man mit einer gtx 570 keine Vorteile hat, erst mit einer 580 oder einem SLI Verbund sollte der Unterschied zur gtx 560ti spürbar ausfallen.

Wenn du meine Argumentation halbwegs nachvollziehen kannst, wirst du fetstellen, dass es sich einfach nicht lohnt eine GTX 570 zu kaufen und man die ~100Euro Unterschied zur GRX 560Ti schon für den nächsten Grakawechsel aufsparen kann, welcher bei beiden Karten gleichzeitig kommen wird!

Wer das Geld hat, kann si sich natürlich kaufen, keine Frage, jedoch steht fest dass der Unterschied zur GTX560TI (ich wiederhole ca. 2-5 FPS) genauso unspürbar ist, wie von 1066er zu 2100er Ram!!

Und übrigens, Overclocken kann man jede Karte, wie sehr, das kommt auf den Chip, die Kühlung und die Gehäusebelüftung an, daher ist das nie eine Argument für oder gegen den Kauf!!

Wenn man nie genug FPS haben kann, warum hast du dann keine GTX580 im SLI??


----------



## MasterSax (8. August 2011)

weil SLI dumm ist mircolags jedesmal treiber einstellen doppelt so teuer doppelter stromverbrauch usw usw  das müßtest du ja selber wissen

warum ich keine gtx580 genommen hab weil ich dachte die 570 reicht aus was sie nich tut 

beim ram merkste den unterschied nicht das ist ja klar aber im benchen merkste das schon 

also 20% haben oder nicht ?  

2-5 fps ? 

ich glaub mit 20-30 fps nen spiel spielen macht nicht spaß


----------



## huntertech (8. August 2011)

MasterSax schrieb:


> weil SLI dumm ist mircolags jedesmal treiber einstellen doppelt so teuer doppelter stromverbrauch usw usw  das müßtest du ja selber wissen
> 
> warum ich keine gtx580 genommen hab weil ich dachte die 570 reicht aus was sie nich tut
> 
> ...


 Das mag vielleicht deine Meinung sein, du solltest allerdings auch mal deine Anforderungen überdenken. Mehr als GTX 580 geht ja nunmal nicht mit einer GPU und vielleicht solltest du drüber nachdenken, ob du so kleine Details wie AO (Ambient Occlusion = Umgebungsverdeckung) oder Kantenglättung überhaupt siehst, oder ob du die ausstellen kannst. Ich sehe sie z.B. nicht, ebenso wenig Tesselation und ich komme mit meiner HD 5770 wunderbar mit Full-HD durch's Leben!


----------



## MasterSax (8. August 2011)

da kannste dir ja gleich ne xbox zu legen wenn du nicht mal mit highendsttings spielen kannst,
deine auflösung und antial. und filter ausschalten oder runterschrauben mußt


----------



## huntertech (8. August 2011)

Es geht hier um eine anständige Beratung im PC-Bereich, nicht darum, dass du am liebsten noch stärkere Single-GPUs auf dem Markt hättest. Es gibt nunmal keine stärkere als die GTX 580 und die ist völlig überteuert, die 560 Ti ist volkommen ausreichend, da manche Details ingame einfach nicht sichtbar sind. Natürlich spielt (wie bei dir) das Ego mit aber allein von der Logik her ist eine GTX 560 Ti mehr als ausreichend!


----------



## MasterSax (8. August 2011)

ausreichend ist alles


----------



## not3v3o (8. August 2011)

Habe mal ein wenig rumexperimentiert. Das kam dabei heraus. 

Wollte ca. 1000€ +- ausgeben.

Konfig:

GraKa: GAINWARD GeForce GTX 570 "Golden Sample" Goes Like Hell (426018336-1701) - Daten- und Preisvergleich - Schottenland.de

Board: ASUS P8Z68-V - Daten- und Preisvergleich - Schottenland.de

Prozessor: INTEL Core i5-2500K (BX80623I52500K) - Daten- und Preisvergleich - Schottenland.de

Kühler: THERMALRIGHT HR-02 Macho 0814256000444 CE - Daten- und Preisvergleich - Schottenland.de

Netzteil: ANTEC TruePower - New Series TP-550 - Daten- und Preisvergleich - Schottenland.de

Festplatten: 128GB CRUCIAL m4 SSD (CT128M4SSD2) - Daten- und Preisvergleich - Schottenland.de

1TB SAMSUNG SpinPoint F3 (HD103SJ) - Daten- und Preisvergleich - Schottenland.de

Laufwerk: ASUS DRW-24B3LT Bulk SATA schwarz - Daten- und Preisvergleich - Schottenland.de

RAM: 8GB (2er Kit) GEIL Value Plus Dual Channel (GVP38GB1333C9DC) - Daten- und Preisvergleich - Schottenland.de

Gehäuse: COOLER MASTER CM Storm Enforcer (SGC-1000-KWN1) - Daten- und Preisvergleich - Schottenland.de

Einige Fragen stelle ich mir noch:

1. Sind die 128 GB der SSD nicht zuviel und würden nicht 64 GB reichen?
2. Gibt es ein Netzteil mit einem guten Kabelmanagement in der gleichen Preisklasse?
3. Eventuell doch nicht einen anderen RAM? - 8GB (2er Kit) TEAMGROUP Team Elite (TED38192M1333HC9DC) - Daten- und Preisvergleich - Schottenland.de


----------



## Softy (8. August 2011)

Sieht nicht schlecht aus. Graka würde ich eher eine GTX560 Ti nehmen, wenn der die Luft ausgeht, reißt die GTX570 auch nicht mehr viel, die macht nur ein paar fps mehr im kritischen Bereich.

Wenn schon eine GTX570, dann würde ich eine leisere Asus DC II oder Gigabyte Windforce nehmen.

Ob Du eine 64GB oder 128 GB SSD brauchst:   Auf eine 64 GB passt Windows7, der Office Kram und 1-2 Lieblingsgames drauf. Auf 128 GB eben entsprechend mehr 

RAM würde ich den günstigeren nehmen, der ist prima 

Netzteil gäbe es noch ein  Seasonic M12II-520Bronze 520W oder be quiet! Straight Power E8 CM 480W ATX 2.3 oder be quiet! Straight Power E8 CM 580W


----------



## huntertech (8. August 2011)

1) Bei einer SSD reichen mMn 64GB völlig aus. Windoof braucht in manchen Extremfällen knapp an die 30GB, bei mir sind es nur 15GB. Dazu Programme und noch 1-2 Spiele, das reicht!
2) Du könntest das Be Quiet! Straight Power nehmen (müsste KM haben), Spitzentechnik hast du mit dem Dark Power Pro (was nicht heißen soll, dass das Straight Power schlecht ist!).
3) Ram ist egal, solange es keine Heatspreader hat und nicht mehr als 1,5V Spannung braucht.

Bei der Konfig würde ich eben das NT tauschen und zur Grafikkarte hier mal mein kleines Techtchen 

 Die GTX 560 Ti (und ebenso die HD 6950) ist 10-20% langsamer als die 570 (bzw. HD 6970). Da ein Spiel an bestimmten Stellen immer Einbrüche hat und die 570 ebenfalls davon betroffen ist, werden beide Karten an diesen Stellen ruckeln, auch wenn die 570 ein wenig stärker ist. Du wirst bei beiden Karten gleichzeitig das Gefühl haben, dass sie aufgerüstet werden müssen, also lohnt sich die Investition in eine 570 schlicht nicht. Wenn die 560 Ti den Geist aufgibt, ist auch die 570 am Ende!


----------



## not3v3o (8. August 2011)

Habt ihr das denn selber mal testen können? Kann das nicht glauben, dass die 570 nur minimal besser sein soll.


----------



## Softy (8. August 2011)

Ich hatte die ASUS GTX570 DC-II ein paar Tage im Rechner,  und habe sie wieder zurückgeschickt, weil mir der Performanceunterschied zu einer HD5850 nie im Leben ~300 Steine wert war. Außerdem gibt es zig Benchmarks, die das belegen


----------



## not3v3o (8. August 2011)

Schaut mal hier: Sapphire Radeon HD 6950 Dirt-3-Edition mit Dual-Fan im Test - Direkter Benchmark-Vergleich einzelner Grafikkarten (Seite 16)


Wenn es dann um Hardwarefresser geht wie z.B. Metro, zieht die 570 schon davon.


----------



## Softy (8. August 2011)

Ausnahmen gibt es immer 

Ich will Dir die GTX570 ja nicht ausreden, nur darauf hinweisen dass man für durchschnittlich 10-20% mehr Leistung ca. 100€ mehr bezahlt.


----------



## huntertech (9. August 2011)

not3v3o schrieb:


> Schaut mal hier:Wenn es dann um Hardwarefresser geht wie z.B. Metro, zieht die 570 schon davon.


 Dann poste ich es nochmal hier 

 Die GTX 560 Ti (und ebenso die HD 6950) ist 10-20% langsamer als die 570 (bzw. HD 6970). Da ein Spiel an bestimmten Stellen immer Einbrüche hat und die 570 ebenfalls davon betroffen ist, werden beide Karten an diesen Stellen ruckeln, auch wenn die 570 ein wenig stärker ist. Du wirst bei beiden Karten gleichzeitig das Gefühl haben, dass sie aufgerüstet werden müssen, also lohnt sich die Investition in eine 570 schlicht nicht. Wenn die 560 Ti den Geist aufgibt, ist auch die 570 am Ende!


----------



## tobibo (9. August 2011)

huntertech schrieb:
			
		

> Dann poste ich es nochmal hier
> 
> Die GTX 560 Ti (und ebenso die HD 6950) ist 10-20% langsamer als die 570 (bzw. HD 6970). Da ein Spiel an bestimmten Stellen immer Einbrüche hat und die 570 ebenfalls davon betroffen ist, werden beide Karten an diesen Stellen ruckeln, auch wenn die 570 ein wenig stärker ist. Du wirst bei beiden Karten gleichzeitig das Gefühl haben, dass sie aufgerüstet werden müssen, also lohnt sich die Investition in eine 570 schlicht nicht. Wenn die 560 Ti den Geist aufgibt, ist auch die 570 am Ende!



aumen: (aber gleich kommt sowieso wieder MasterSax und macht deinen ganzen schönen Post zunichte )

@TE
Die HD 6950 Dirt 3 ist neben der Asus auch empfehlenswert, mehr braucht man normalerweise wirklich nur über FullHD oder mit 3D, Multimonitoring und/oder Downsampling.

Die Sapphirezwar nicht ganz so leise wie die Asus, hat aber gleich noch ein Game im Gepäck.


----------



## MasterSax (9. August 2011)

für 1100 euro am cpu und graka sparen naja muß er wissen


----------



## huntertech (9. August 2011)

MasterSax schrieb:


> für 1100 euro am cpu und graka sparen naja muß er wissen


 Da du ja offensichtlich der Meinung bist, mehr Leistung brauchen zu müssen, beantworte mir mal bitte diese Frage: Warum kaufst du dir einen Core i7 920, der incl seiner gesammten Plattform völlig überteuert ist und langsamer als aktuelle Sandy Bridges. Dazu kommt ein sehr teurer Kühler, der auch nicht mehr kann als günstigere Vertreter. Eine Grafikkarte (wie wir oben gesehen haben), die ebenfalls nochmal 100€ rausgeschmissenes Geld ist, dazu überteuertes Ram.

Wo genau liegt der Sinn deines PCs, deiner Empfehlungen hier und deiner Einstellung? Es gibt keinen Sinn darin unmengen an Geld für fast keine Leistung auszugeben, hauptsache es wird schön teuer! So kann man nicht vernümpftig beraten und es schadet mehr wenn immer solche Querposts von dir reingeworfen werden, die immer nur beinhalten, dass du der Meinung bist, dass es sinnvoll ist, oben gewähnten Schwachsinn durchzuführen.


----------



## Softy (9. August 2011)

Eben. Für FullHD reicht i.d.R. die GTX560Ti gut aus. Wenn die Auflösung höher ist, oder Downsampling o.ä. betrieben werden soll: Nicht kleckern, sondern klotzen, z.B. mit einer Asus GTX580 DC-II

Bei Deinem Budet wäre das durchaus möglich.


----------



## tobibo (9. August 2011)

huntertech schrieb:
			
		

> Da du ja offensichtlich der Meinung bist, mehr Leistung brauchen zu müssen, beantworte mir mal bitte diese Frage: Warum kaufst du dir einen Core i7 920, der incl seiner gesammten Plattform völlig überteuert ist und langsamer als aktuelle Sandy Bridges. Dazu kommt ein sehr teurer Kühler, der auch nicht mehr kann als günstigere Vertreter. Eine Grafikkarte (wie wir oben gesehen haben), die ebenfalls nochmal 100€ rausgeschmissenes Geld ist, dazu überteuertes Ram.
> 
> Wo genau liegt der Sinn deines PCs, deiner Empfehlungen hier und deiner Einstellung? Es gibt keinen Sinn darin unmengen an Geld für fast keine Leistung auszugeben, hauptsache es wird schön teuer! So kann man nicht vernümpftig beraten und es schadet mehr wenn immer solche Querposts von dir reingeworfen werden, die immer nur beinhalten, dass du der Meinung bist, dass es sinnvoll ist, oben gewähnten Schwachsinn durchzuführen.



Naja, ich schätze mal, er hatte den I7 schon vor Sandy 
Nichtsdestotrotz ist deine Aussage (wie immer) vollkommen richtig!

@MasterSax
Bitte unterlasse in Zukunft solche nichtssagenden und pauschalisierten Aussagen ohne irgendwelche eigenen konstruktiven Vorschläge anzubringen, denn sonst kann man hier niemanden anständig beraten :O

Im schlimmsten Fall ist nämlich der TE von der ganzen Diskutiererei hier verwirrt und kauft sich, da er nicht so viel von HW versteht, aufgrund solcher Aussagen wie deiner die teuersten Sachen oder geht in ein anderes Forum (CB *hust*) oder in nen PC Laden und lässt sich absoluten überteuerten Schrott andrehen!! 

Denn im Hardware Bereich muss man immerbirgendwo sparen, sonst wäre ich mit meinem Traum PC auch bei 10.000, der mir aber, verglichen mit dem Mehrpreis (und der Leistungsaufnahme) eine geradezu winzige Mehrleistung bringen würde!! 

Ich stimme Softy völlig zu:
Wenn man genug (zu viel) Geld hat, kauft man sich halt seine GTX 580 und ein teureres Mainboard, wenn man meint, es brauchen zu müssen.
Das ist ja völlig in Ordnung und jeder entscheidet selbst, was er braucht, wir beraten nur!


----------



## not3v3o (9. August 2011)

Jetzt hätte ich mal eine Frage. Und zwar lohnt sich der Aufpreis von 20-40 € bei dieser GraKa - Gigabyte GeForce GTX 560 Ti Super Overclock 950M, 1GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, Mini-HDMI (GV-N560SO-1GI-950) | Geizhals.at Deutschland im Vergleich zu dieser hier ? - Gigabyte GeForce GTX 560 Ti OC, 1GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, Mini-HDMI (GV-N560OC-1GI) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## tobibo (9. August 2011)

not3v3o schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt hätte ich mal eine Frage. Und zwar lohnt sich der Aufpreis von 20-40 € bei dieser GraKa - Gigabyte GeForce GTX 560 Ti Super Overclock 950M, 1GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, Mini-HDMI (GV-N560SO-1GI-950) | Geizhals.at Deutschland im Vergleich zu dieser hier ? - Gigabyte GeForce GTX 560 Ti OC, 1GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, Mini-HDMI (GV-N560OC-1GI) | Geizhals.at Deutschland



Nein, die erste ist nur lauter, spüren wirst du die Übertaktung nicht, dann nimm lieber eine von EVGA, die kostet nämlich nur ~185 und die kannst du selbst OCn ohne die Garantie zu verlieren.
Die leiseste wäre die Asus DCII.


----------



## not3v3o (9. August 2011)

Also würdest du behaupten die besten 560 TI Karten sind die von EVGA und ASUS DCII ?


----------



## huntertech (9. August 2011)

not3v3o schrieb:


> Also würdest du behaupten die besten 560 TI Karten sind die von EVGA und ASUS DCII ?


 Die leiseste ist die von Asus, noch leiser ist die Asus HD 6950.


----------



## not3v3o (9. August 2011)

Welche hat denn am meisten Power?


----------



## MasterSax (9. August 2011)

huntertech schrieb:


> Da du ja offensichtlich der Meinung bist, mehr Leistung brauchen zu müssen, beantworte mir mal bitte diese Frage: Warum kaufst du dir einen Core i7 920, der incl seiner gesammten Plattform völlig überteuert ist und langsamer als aktuelle Sandy Bridges. Dazu kommt ein sehr teurer Kühler, der auch nicht mehr kann als günstigere Vertreter. Eine Grafikkarte (wie wir oben gesehen haben), die ebenfalls nochmal 100€ rausgeschmissenes Geld ist, dazu überteuertes Ram.
> 
> Wo genau liegt der Sinn deines PCs, deiner Empfehlungen hier und deiner Einstellung? Es gibt keinen Sinn darin unmengen an Geld für fast keine Leistung auszugeben, hauptsache es wird schön teuer! So kann man nicht vernümpftig beraten und es schadet mehr wenn immer solche Querposts von dir reingeworfen werden, die immer nur beinhalten, dass du der Meinung bist, dass es sinnvoll ist, oben gewähnten Schwachsinn durchzuführen.



#haste mal dein low pc angeguckt ? dann meckerst du über mein alten pc der vor SB raus kam ? IQ 5 
#früher war er der beste lüftkühler 
#rams kosten heute nichts mehr anstat zu früher
#eine grafikkarte die mal 15-40% mehrleistung hat = mehr fps aber wer braucht schon mehr fps in spielen 

unmengen geld für fast keine leistung ? haste dir mal paar test angeguckt ? ich glaube nicht


----------



## tobibo (9. August 2011)

not3v3o schrieb:
			
		

> Also würdest du behaupten die besten 560 TI Karten sind die von EVGA und ASUS DCII ?



Nein, vielleicht nicht die besten, aber die besten bezahlbaren 
Die EVGA habe ich erwähnt, weil sie, wie die Gigabyte den Referenzkühler drauf hat, man aber bei EVGA selbst ohne Garantieverlust übertakten und den Kühler wechseln kann 

Welche die "beste" ist, kann man nicht sagen, entweder, man will es sehr, sehr leise --> Asus DCII
Oder man will übertakten --> EVGA
Beide sind etwa gleich teuer.

Die Gigabyte macht mMn keinen Sinn, ich würde mich zwischen der Asus und der EVGA entschiden 

@MasterSax
Lies dir mal meinen Post unter Huntertechs und Softys durch!


----------



## huntertech (9. August 2011)

not3v3o schrieb:


> Welche hat denn am meisten Power?


 
Die HD 6950 ist etwas schneller als die GTX 560 Ti, dann sind ein paar Modelle übertaktet. Insgesamt sind die Unterschiede aber klein genug um sie völlig zu vernachlässigen.



MasterSax schrieb:


> #haste mal dein low pc angeguckt ? dann meckerst du über mein alten pc der vor SB raus kam ? IQ 5
> #früher war er der beste lüftkühler
> #rams kosten heute nichts mehr anstat zu früher
> #eine grafikkarte die mal 15-40% mehrleistung hat = mehr fps aber wer braucht schon mehr fps in spielen
> ...



 Ich bin zufrieden mit meinem PC, offensichtlich fehlt dir aber das Wissen anständig beraten zu können! Daher schreibe ich es alles nochmal haarklein für dich auf:

Der Unterschied von einer GTX 560 Ti zu einer GTX 570 beträgt keine 40% (!!!) sondern 10% bis 20%. Da ein Spiel aber nicht dauerhaft die gleiche Framezahl hat, sondern ab und zu auch mal einbricht, sind selbst 20% nicht genug Puffer um diese Stöße abzufedern. Wenn ein Einbruch im Spiel also stark genug ist um auf einer GTX 560 Ti ein Ruckeln zu erzeugen, ist er auch auf einer GTX 570 stark genug um einen Ruckelr zu erzeugen. Beide Karten werden diese Stöße genauso betreffen und der Unterschied ist nicht groß genug um eine Karte länger zu behalten als die andere. Der Grund ist wie gesagt der, dass beide Karten in bestimmten Spielsituationen einbrechen und beide Karten somit gleichzeitig das Gefühl vermitteln werden, dass sie getauscht werden müssen. Mit etwas logischem Denken wärst du aber auch alleine drauf gekommen, es ist wirklich schade, dass man sowas Leuten haarklein aufdröseln muss, die selbst den Berater spielen.

Dann zum nächsten Punkt: Mit ebenso viel logischem Denken wärst du auch drauf gekommen, dass dein i7 920 zur damaligen Zeit überdimensioniert war und es selbst heute noch ist. Ich nehme an, dein System ist rund 1 Jahr alt. Meins ist ebenso ein Jahr alt, ich habe aber nur 140€ für die CPU bezahlt, dazu 70€ für das Board. Dein System hat sehr deutlich viel mehr gekostet, wird aber auch nur einige Monate länger halten. Also schon wieder ein logischer Denkfehler.

Und da wären wir auch beim Ram: Da ich auch hier annehme, dass dein Ram nicht nur ein paar Tage alt ist (wenn es so wäre, wäre es noch sinnfreier), musst du nicht mit den heutigen Rampreisen argumentieren, sondern mit den damaligen. Ich habe für 4GB stinknormales DDR3-1333er Ram um die 80€ gezahlt, die günstigsten Module waren nicht viel billiger. Dein Ram war deutlich teurer, da es ein Triple-Kit ist und die Dominator auch teuer sind. Hier hast du wieder viel Leistung rausgeblasen für sehr geringe Leistungsvorteile, 1600er Ram ist nämlich nur unspürbar schneller als 1333er (vielleicht 1-2% in Spielen), ebenso Triple-Channel gegenüber Dual-Channel.


Und was lernen wir daraus? Wenn man gut beraten will, sollte man auch in der Lage sein nachzuvollziehen, warum andere Berater eine andere Meinung haben und (in der Hoffnung, dass du meinen Post verstanden hast) du siehst hier wunderbar, dass viele Investitionen, die du getätigt hast, ebenso wie der Rat zu einer GTX 570 völlig sinnlos ist. Da wäre also die ausformulierte Version von "Viel Geld für wenig Leistung".


----------



## not3v3o (9. August 2011)

Ich befinde mich nun in der Endphase meiner Planung. Es fehlen nur noch die Feinschliffe.
Aktuelle Config: Mark | Geizhals.at EU

Um die Preise noch zu drücken könnte man eine 560 nehmen, ein billigeres Board und den i7 gegen einen i5 austauschen. Worüber ich noch grübel, ist das NT. Es sagt mir nicht 100% zu. Ich kenne diese Marke auch nicht und kann mir darüber kein Urteil fällen.


----------



## huntertech (9. August 2011)

Das mit der Grafikkarte sag ich doch die ganze Zeit und das mit dem i7 ebenso! Board Board ließe sich auch noch was machen:


Intel Core i5-2500k (~170€)
Asus ENGTX560 Ti DCII/2DI oder Gigabyte GTX 560 Ti OC (~185€) oder Asus HD 6950 Dual-Slot (~205€) bzw. Triple-Slot (~215€)
Asrock P67 Pro 3 SE (~75€) Asrock Z68 Pro3 (B3)  (~90€) bzw. Asrock Z68 Extreme4 (mehr Ausstattung, ~140€)


Bei der SSD würde ich auch eher 64GB nehmen, das reicht für Windoof + Alle Programme volkommen aus! Beim Netzteil kannst du ja eines der Straight Power Serie von Be Quiet! nehmen, oder das Antec HCG-520.


----------



## not3v3o (9. August 2011)

Ja bei der SSD überlege ich auch gerade. Eigentlich ist das sinnlos die mit Spiele vollzupacken. BS und Office Anwendungen. Dann noch 10GB freilassen, passt. Bei der 560 1GB oder 2GB?


----------



## huntertech (9. August 2011)

not3v3o schrieb:


> Ja bei der SSD überlege ich auch gerade. Eigentlich ist das sinnlos die mit Spiele vollzupacken. BS und Office Anwendungen. Dann noch 10GB freilassen, passt. Bei der 560 1GB oder 2GB?


 1GB reicht.


----------



## not3v3o (9. August 2011)

So, dann will ich mich an dieser Stelle bei Euch bedanken, für die nützlichen Ratschläge und Tipps! 



Habe mich jetzt für die GTX 570 entschieden.


----------



## Softy (9. August 2011)

Wieso Du ein µATX Board nimmst, verstehe ich zwar nicht, aber naja. Die Graka wäre mir zu laut. 

Rest:


----------



## not3v3o (9. August 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Wieso Du ein µATX Board nimmst, verstehe ich zwar nicht, aber naja. Die Graka wäre mir zu laut.
> 
> Rest:



Nunja, zum übertakten ist das Board sehr gut und eine TV-Karte oder sonstiges benutze ich in absehbarer Zeit nicht.


----------



## huntertech (9. August 2011)

Und wie schon gesagt, Board und GraKa sind sinnfrei überdimensioniert.


----------



## tobibo (9. August 2011)

not3v3o schrieb:
			
		

> Nunja, zum übertakten ist das Board sehr gut und eine TV-Karte oder sonstiges benutze ich in absehbarer Zeit nicht.



Alle Boards sind zum OCn weitestgehend gleich!!
Die ROG Boards haben vlt noch ein paar mehr Einstellungen für extrem Übertakter, aber die kühlen mit flüssigem LN2 
Wenn es dir gefällt, ist es natürlich ok...wenn auch zu teuer
Dann nimm lieber das Asus p8z68-v (pro) das ist für den Preis wenigsten sehr gut ausgestattet.


----------



## not3v3o (9. August 2011)

Gibt es eine andere Alternative zum Board?

Spontan fallen mir diese hier ein:

ASUS P8Z68-V, Z68 (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) (90-MIBGC0-G0AAY00Z) | Geizhals.at EU
ASUS P8Z68-V LE, Z68 (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) (90-MIBGS0-G0EAY0KZ) | Geizhals.at EU


----------



## Softy (9. August 2011)

Nimm das ohne "LE"


----------



## tobibo (9. August 2011)

Asrock p67/z68 extreme4, sind beide sehr gut ausgestattet.


----------



## not3v3o (9. August 2011)

huntertech schrieb:


> Und wie schon gesagt, Board und GraKa sind sinnfrei überdimensioniert.



Das Board habe ich nun ausgetauscht. Aber ich weiß was du mir erzählen willst. P/L ist eine 560 Ti besser. Aber nunja, wenn man die GTX 570 Overclocked, sollte die auch wieder die Nase vorn haben oder irre ich mich da etwa?


----------



## tobibo (9. August 2011)

not3v3o schrieb:
			
		

> Das Board habe ich nun ausgetauscht. Aber ich weiß was du mir erzählen willst. P/L ist eine 560 Ti besser. Aber nunja, wenn man die GTX 570 Overclocked, sollte die auch wieder die Nase vorn haben oder irre ich mich da etwa?



Man kann jede Graka overclocken, dabei verliert man halt (außer bei EVGA) die Garantie.


----------



## Softy (9. August 2011)

Wenn Du eine werksseitig übertaktete GTX570 nehmen willst, könntest Du Dir mal diese anschauen:

Gigabyte GeForce GTX 570 OC, 1.25GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, Mini-HDMI (GV-N570OC-13I) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
MSI N570GTX Twin Frozr III Power Edition/OC, GeForce GTX 570, 1.25GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, Mini-HDMI (V257-014R) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Gigabyte GeForce GTX 570 Super Overclock, 1.25GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, Mini-HDMI (GV-N570SO-13I) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## not3v3o (9. August 2011)

tobibo schrieb:


> Man kann jede Graka overclocken, dabei verliert man halt (außer bei EVGA) die Garantie.


 
Aber wenn die vom Hause aus overclocked sind, dann passt das doch. Die EVGA hatte ich mir auch angeschaut, klingt verlockend ! Wobei ich nur nicht weiß, ob die auch was taugt?!


----------



## tobibo (9. August 2011)

not3v3o schrieb:
			
		

> Aber wenn die vom Hause aus overclocked sind, dann passt das doch. Die EVGA hatte ich mir auch angeschaut, klingt verlockend ! Wobei ich nur nicht weiß, ob die auch was taugt?!



Die von haus aus Übertakteten sind halt teurer und man kann nicht weiter übertakten, ohne die Garantie zu verlieren.

Welche Evga hast du dir angeschaut?
Link?


----------



## not3v3o (9. August 2011)

tobibo schrieb:


> Die von haus aus Übertakteten sind halt teurer und man kann nicht weiter übertakten, ohne die Garantie zu verlieren.
> 
> Welche Evga hast du dir angeschaut?
> Link?


 

EVGA GeForce GTX 570 Superclocked, 1.25GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, Mini-HDMI (012-P3-1572-ER) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## not3v3o (10. August 2011)

Final - Kopie von Meine Wunschliste 10.08.2011, 00:02 | Geizhals.at EU

Ich hoffe die GTX 570 hat genug Power. 
Denke diese hat mehr, ist jedoch ein wenig lauter - Gainward GeForce GTX 570 Golden Sample GLH, 1.25GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (1701) | Geizhals.at EU


----------



## huntertech (10. August 2011)

Und ein weiteres Mal:

 Die GTX 560 Ti (und ebenso die HD 6950) ist 10-20% langsamer als die 570 (bzw. HD 6970). Da ein Spiel an bestimmten Stellen immer Einbrüche hat und die 570 ebenfalls davon betroffen ist, werden beide Karten an diesen Stellen ruckeln, auch wenn die 570 ein wenig stärker ist. Du wirst bei beiden Karten gleichzeitig das Gefühl haben, dass sie aufgerüstet werden müssen, also lohnt sich die Investition in eine 570 schlicht nicht. Wenn die 560 Ti den Geist aufgibt, ist auch die 570 am Ende!


----------



## not3v3o (10. August 2011)

Du kannst mir noch oft genug von der GTX 560 Ti erzählen. Werde mir letztendlich die 570 holen. Und naja, damit ist mir nicht wirklich geholfen.


----------



## huntertech (10. August 2011)

Deine Entscheidung...


----------



## not3v3o (10. August 2011)

Ich kann dich schon verstehen, dass du anderen vor einen Fehler bewahren möchtest. Aber wie gesagt, letztendlich muss das jeder selber wissen.


----------



## huntertech (10. August 2011)

Wenn du jetzt noch das Netzteil gegen das Be Quiet Straight Power tauscht hast du mein OK. Beim Board könnte man noch die P67-Variante nehmen, das Z68 brauchst du nicht.


----------



## not3v3o (10. August 2011)

Eventuell lasse ich mich doch auf die 560 Ti ein. Dann hätte ich aber ganz gerne eine sehr gute von DIR gezeigt bekommen. 

Links bitte für das NT und Board. 

Danke


----------



## huntertech (10. August 2011)

Die Links sind aber nicht so schwer  Das Netzteil ist eines der obersten hier, je nachdem wieviel Watt du willst:

Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals

400W wären Minimum, 500W dürften genug Reserven für die kommenden Jahre sein, aber eben auch deine Entscheidung. Und das Board (auch mit Alternativen von Asrock):

ASUS P8P67 Rev 3.0: Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals
Asrock P67 Pro 3 SE (~75€) Asrock Z68 Pro3 (B3)  (~90€) bzw. Asrock Z68 Extreme4 (mehr Ausstattung, ~140€)

Eine gute GTX 560 Ti gibt's von Asus, einen leiseren Vertreter mit gleicher Leistung gibt es von AMD, wieder mit Asus-Design:

Asus ENGTX560 Ti DCII/2DI oder Gigabyte GTX 560 Ti OC (~185€) oder Asus HD 6950 Dual-Slot (~205€) bzw. Triple-Slot (~215€)


----------



## not3v3o (10. August 2011)

Was spricht denn gegen "mein" Board? 

Was mir auch wichtig beim NT ist, dass es auch ein Kabelmanagement hat.


----------



## tobibo (10. August 2011)

not3v3o schrieb:
			
		

> Was spricht denn gegen "mein" Board?



Es ist relativ teuer.


----------



## not3v3o (10. August 2011)

tobibo schrieb:


> Es ist relativ teuer.


 
Hey, es hat 1x HDMI. 

Ich habe es mal verglichen. Das für 101 € ist eigentlich mindestens genauso gut, bloß etwas günstiger.


----------



## huntertech (10. August 2011)

Wenn du KM brauchst, wäre das Be Quiet! Dark Power Pro etwas für dich


----------



## not3v3o (10. August 2011)

huntertech schrieb:


> Wenn du KM brauchst, wäre das Be Quiet! Dark Power Pro etwas für dich



Das kostet auch gleich mal 15 € mehr als das von Enermax.


----------



## huntertech (10. August 2011)

Welches Enermax hattest du genau nochmal in der Liste? Sie ist wieder nicht sichtbar.


----------



## not3v3o (10. August 2011)

Kopie von Meine Wunschliste 10.08.2011, 01:08 | Geizhals.at EU

GraKa getauscht.
SSD auf 128 GB aufgestockt.
Enermax NT bleibt erhalten, da ich nur gutes gehört habe.

Bei der GTX 560 Ti bin ich mir halt nicht sicher, wie lange ich damit vernünftig Spiele zocken kann. wollte die 1-2 Jahre locker behalten. Wenn ich so an BF3, The Witcher und an nächstes Jahr denke ...


----------



## tobibo (10. August 2011)

Das Mainboard ist sehr gut.

Das Netzteil finde ich für das Gebotene zu teuer.


----------



## not3v3o (10. August 2011)

tobibo schrieb:


> Das Mainboard ist sehr gut.
> 
> Das Netzteil finde ich für das Gebotene zu teuer.



Das von Enermax? Hat halt eine sehr hohe Qualität. Und haben mir auch viele geraten, dieses mit einzubauen.


----------



## huntertech (10. August 2011)

Das Modu82+ ist ok, recht leise usw. Das Modu87+ wäre natürlich besser, aber kein Muss.


----------



## not3v3o (10. August 2011)

Sagt euch das etwas? Cougar CMX 550W ATX 2.3 | Geizhals.at Österreich


----------



## huntertech (10. August 2011)

Nope, leider nicht.

Habe aber gerade festgestellt, dass das LC Power mit 560W nur 282W auf der 12V-Schiene liefert


----------



## tobibo (10. August 2011)

huntertech schrieb:
			
		

> Nope, leider nicht.
> 
> Habe aber gerade festgestellt, dass das LC Power mit 560W nur 282W auf der 12V-Schiene liefert



Welches?


----------



## not3v3o (10. August 2011)

Sollte ich noch bis September/Oktober warten und mir dann eine GTX 570 aufwärts schnappen? Oder meint ihr, dass die Preise so schnell nicht fallen werden?


----------



## huntertech (10. August 2011)

Man kauft Hardware dann, wenn man sie braucht.

Ich kann ja deine Bedenken verstehen, dass die GTX 560 Ti vielleicht nicht reichen würde, aber das haben wir ja haarklein aufgedröselt, dass beide Karten gleichzeitig den Geist aufgeben werden!


----------



## tobibo (10. August 2011)

Das Cougar CMX ist der Nachfolger des Cougar CM und ist unter Auch unter Vollast so leise wie das be Quiet Straight Power.
Es hat aber nur eine 80+ Bronze Zertifizierung und liefert "nur" 480Watt auf der 12V Schiene.

Daher ist das Straight Power imo die bessere Wahl!


----------



## not3v3o (10. August 2011)

tobibo schrieb:


> Das Cougar CMX ist der Nachfolger des Cougar CM und ist unter Auch unter Vollast so leise wie das be Quiet Straight Power.
> Es hat aber nur eine 80+ Bronze Zertifizierung und liefert "nur" 480Watt auf der 12V Schiene.
> 
> Daher ist das Straight Power imo die bessere Wahl!


 
Oder ENERMAX Modu 82+ II


----------



## not3v3o (10. August 2011)

Segnet ihr das jetzt so ab? 

Kopie von Meine Wunschliste 10.08.2011, 01:08 | Geizhals.at EU


----------



## tobibo (10. August 2011)

not3v3o schrieb:
			
		

> Segnet ihr das jetzt so ab?
> 
> Kopie von Meine Wunschliste 10.08.2011, 01:08 | Geizhals.at EU



Nimm doch das beQuiet Straight Power E8 CM, ist billiger, effizienter und hat mehr Watt, was passt dir an dem nicht?!

Nimm die Asus DCII gtx560ti, die ist die leiseste.
Die paar Mhz Übertaktung der Gigabyte sind nie spürbar.

Außerdem sollen die Standard Gehäuselüfter beim Storm Enforcer recht laut sein, die würde ich gegen Enermax t.b. silence oder Scythe Slipstream austauschen.


----------



## not3v3o (10. August 2011)

tobibo schrieb:


> Nimm doch das beQuiet Straight Power E8 CM, ist billiger, effizienter und hat mehr Watt, was passt dir an dem nicht?!
> 
> Nimm die Asus DCII gtx560ti, die ist die leiseste.
> Die paar Mhz Übertaktung der Gigabyte sind nie spürbar.
> ...



Habe gehört die 8er Serie soll Fail sein.

EDIT: War doch die 7er Serie.


----------



## tobibo (10. August 2011)

Einige der früheren be Quiet waren nicht so toll und hatten hohe Fehlerquoten, die jetzige ist sehr gut


----------



## not3v3o (10. August 2011)

Noch Verbesserungsvorschläge? Kopie von Meine Wunschliste 10.08.2011, 02:34 | Geizhals.at EU

Die Frage ist, Ob nicht doch 64 GB reichen bei der SSD?


----------



## tobibo (10. August 2011)

not3v3o schrieb:
			
		

> Noch Verbesserungsvorschläge? Kopie von Meine Wunschliste 10.08.2011, 02:34 | Geizhals.at EU
> 
> Die Frage ist, Ob nicht doch 64 GB reichen bei der SSD?



Nimm, wie schon erwähnt die Asus gtx 560ti DCII, die ist leiser, außerdem solltest du die Gehäuselüfter gegen Enermax T.B Silence oder Scythe Slipstream tauschen!

Bei der SSD reichen 64GB für Windows, die meisten Programme (kommt drauf an, welche und wie viel die brauchen) und ein, zwei Spiele.
Schau einfach mal, was du momentan so installiert hast und wieviel Platz du benötigst.


----------



## not3v3o (10. August 2011)

Die Games profitieren aber denke nicht so stark von der SSD.


----------



## tobibo (10. August 2011)

not3v3o schrieb:
			
		

> Die Games profitieren aber denke nicht so stark von der SSD.



Nur in Form von kürzeren Start und Ladezeiten.
Nimmst du jetzt die Asus gtx560ti und die Lüfter?


----------



## not3v3o (10. August 2011)

tobibo schrieb:


> Nur in Form von kürzeren Start und Ladezeiten.
> Nimmst du jetzt die Asus gtx560ti und die Lüfter?


 
Die Lüfter ja, aber die Gigabyte sagt mir mehr zu.


----------



## tobibo (10. August 2011)

Warum?


----------



## not3v3o (10. August 2011)

Kopie von Meine Wunschliste 10.08.2011, 02:58 | Geizhals.at EU


----------



## not3v3o (10. August 2011)

ASUS ENGTX560 Ti DCII/2DI, GeForce GTX 560 Ti, 1GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, Mini-HDMI (90-C1CQ90-L0UAY0YZ) | Geizhals.at EU

Die soll unter Last recht laut sein.


----------



## tobibo (10. August 2011)

not3v3o schrieb:
			
		

> Kopie von Meine Wunschliste 10.08.2011, 02:58 | Geizhals.at EU




Die 64GB SSD könnte ja auch reichen, wenn du noch sparen willst, außerdem könntest du den 120er ebenfalls in rot nehmen, nämlich den hier:
Enermax t.b. Appollish rot.


----------



## not3v3o (10. August 2011)

Ausreichend? Enermax T.B.Apollish rot 120x120x25mm, 900rpm, 63.78m³/h, 17dB(A) (UCTA12N-R) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## tobibo (10. August 2011)

not3v3o schrieb:
			
		

> Ausreichend? Enermax T.B.Apollish rot 120x120x25mm, 900rpm, 63.78m³/h, 17dB(A) (UCTA12N-R) | Geizhals.at Deutschland



Genau den, musst natürlich nicht, nur, wenn du willst.
Der passt halt zu den anderen roten.


----------



## not3v3o (10. August 2011)

Die könnte man auch rein nehmen. OCZ Solid 3 120GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (SLD3-25SAT3-120G) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## tobibo (10. August 2011)

not3v3o schrieb:
			
		

> Die könnte man auch rein nehmen. OCZ Solid 3 120GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (SLD3-25SAT3-120G) | Geizhals.at Deutschland



Nein, die Crucial m4 ist in der Praxis meist schneller und für Games momentan die erste Wahl.
Die maximalen Lese/Schreibraten der Ocz SSDs sind weitestgehend Marketingquatsch uns werden nur unter Optimalbedingungen erreicht.


----------



## not3v3o (10. August 2011)

Wo bestellt man am besten die Hardware? Kann jemand das bestätigen, dass bei Alternate ab 0 Uhr der Versand frei ist?


----------



## Softy (10. August 2011)

Nein, das ist nur bei mindfactory so, dass der Versand bei Bestellungen zwischen 0h und 6h kostenfrei ist.


----------



## tobibo (10. August 2011)

not3v3o schrieb:
			
		

> Wo bestellt man am besten die Hardware? Kann jemand das bestätigen, dass bei Alternate ab 0 Uhr der Versand frei ist?



Alternat ist recht teuer, bei Mindfactory ist ab 0 Uhr Versandkistenfrei.
ansonsten sind noch hoh.de hardwareversand.de anobo.de vv-computer.de zu empfehlen.

Du kannst bei geizhals einfach bei deiner Wunschliste unten auf günstigste Anbieter ermitteln gehen.

Nur bei pixmania solltest du nicht bestellen.


----------



## not3v3o (10. August 2011)

Alles klar. Danke!


----------



## not3v3o (10. August 2011)

Hinweis: Berechnung vorzeitig abgebrochen (zuviele Kombinationen), das Ergebnis ist möglicherweise nicht optimal

Schade, muss man das reduzieren.


----------



## Softy (10. August 2011)

Ich würde mal bei mindfactory oder hardwareversand.de schauen. Falls es da eine Komponente nicht geben sollte, poste die hier, dann finden wir schon gleichwertigen Ersatz


----------



## not3v3o (10. August 2011)

So, nur noch eine letzte Phase bevor es an die Großbestellung geht.

Diese hier - Gigabyte GeForce GTX 560 Ti OC, 1GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, Mini-HDMI (GV-N560OC-1GI) | Geizhals.at Österreich oder diese hier - ASUS ENGTX560 Ti DCII/2DI, GeForce GTX 560 Ti, 1GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, Mini-HDMI (90-C1CQ90-L0UAY0YZ) | Geizhals.at EU ?

Denke die ASUS ist etwas leiser, aber wiederum hat die von Gigabyte etwas mehr Power.


----------



## Softy (10. August 2011)

Beide sind prima. Musst Du wissen, was Dir wichtiger ist. Die Mehrleistung der Gigabyte ist aber nur messbar, kaum spürbar. Alternativ kannst Du die Asus selbst übertakten (->Garantieverlust)


----------



## not3v3o (10. August 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Ich würde mal bei mindfactory oder hardwareversand.de schauen. Falls es da eine Komponente nicht geben sollte, poste die hier, dann finden wir schon gleichwertigen Ersatz


 
Also bin gerade bei Mindfactory am suchen und bin echt überrascht. Meine Teile werden überwiegend zum Sonderpreis angeboten und sind nirgendwo so günstig. (fast)


----------



## Softy (10. August 2011)

Schnapp sie Dir, Tiger 

Die Preise ändern sich fast stündlich bei den großen Versandhändlern (weil alle bei geizhals &Co. ganz weit oben stehen wollen)


----------



## not3v3o (10. August 2011)

Kopie von Meine Wunschliste 10.08.2011, 13:47 | Geizhals.at EU

Bei dem RAM geht es mir nur um die Optik.


----------



## Softy (10. August 2011)

Ich weiß nicht, ob der RAM unter den Kühler passt. Sonst sieht's gut aus


----------



## not3v3o (10. August 2011)

Einzig konnte ich beim Gehäuse nicht wirklich etwas befriedigendes finden - Cooler Master CM Storm Enforcer mit Sichtfenster (SGC-1000-KWN1-GP) | Geizhals.at EU

Jemand noch zufällig Vorschläge von Gehäusen mit einer Lüftersteuerung?


----------



## Softy (10. August 2011)

Das Zalman Z9 Plus hat afaik eine Lüftersteuerung.


----------



## huntertech (10. August 2011)

Das NZXT Phantom hat auch eine.

Was spricht denn gegen eine "richtige" Lüftersteuerung wie die Maze Master (Pro)?


----------



## not3v3o (10. August 2011)

huntertech schrieb:


> Das NZXT Phantom hat auch eine.
> 
> Was spricht denn gegen eine "richtige" Lüftersteuerung wie die Maze Master (Pro)?


 

Das montieren?


----------



## huntertech (10. August 2011)

not3v3o schrieb:


> Das montieren?


 Die wird wie ein ganz normales DVD-Laufwerk eingeschoben und festgeschraubt!


----------



## not3v3o (10. August 2011)

Hätte hier noch welche :

Cooler Master HAF922 schwarz mit Sichtfenster (RC-922M-KWN1) | Geizhals.at Österreich
Cooler Master HAF922 schwarz (RC-922M-KKN1) | Geizhals.at Österreich
Cooler Master HAF922 rot mit Sichtfenster (RC-922M-RWN2) | Geizhals.at Österreich

Ansonsten order ich den Cooler Master + einer Lüftersteuerung.


----------



## huntertech (10. August 2011)

Das Haf 922 habe ich ja selbst (siehe PCGH Extreme 02/2011 oder meine Signatur), finde das Gehäuse sehr gut, auch wenn mir die Front mittlerweile auf den Keks geht


----------



## tobibo (10. August 2011)

huntertech schrieb:
			
		

> Das Haf 922 habe ich ja selbst (siehe PCGH Extreme 02/2011 oder meine Signatur), finde das Gehäuse sehr gut, auch wenn mir die Front mittlerweile auf den Keks geht



Die Fronttür des Phantoms wird dir auch nach einiger Zeit auf den Keks gehen  oder hast du vor die wegzumodden ??

@Topic
Die Haf-Gehäuse sind sehr massiv und haben einen sehr guten Airflow.
Du könntest dir auch mal das CM 690 II Lite/Advanced anschauen, sähe mit mer schicken Lüftersteuerung auch gut aus...


----------



## huntertech (10. August 2011)

Ich finde die Fronttür total genial, es wird "nur" eine Plexischeibe in die Seitenwand gemodded und natürlich alles mit Wasser gekühlt 

@topic: 
Der Airflow ist nicht so wichtig wie manche sich denken mögen, viel wichtiger ist die Optik, man muss ja schließlich lange damit zufrieden sein können!


----------



## tobibo (10. August 2011)

huntertech schrieb:
			
		

> Ich finde die Fronttür total genial, es wird "nur" eine Plexischeibe in die Seitenwand gemodded und natürlich alles mit Wasser gekühlt
> 
> @topic:
> Der Airflow ist nicht so wichtig wie manche sich denken mögen, viel wichtiger ist die Optik, man muss ja schließlich lange damit zufrieden sein können!



Aber, wenn man immer die Fronttür aufmachen muss, würde mich das nerven, da die dann immer offensteht.

Ansonsten wäre das Phantom das perfekte Case xD

Hast du in der aktuellen PCGH den Phantom mini-itx Mod gesehen??
Den fand ich sehr nice 

@Topic

Ich finde die Haf Gehäuse optisch sehr ansprechend, die wirken so robust und kräftig...ein Hauch von Mittelalter 

Dazu kommt, dass man innen sehr viel Platz hat!


----------



## huntertech (10. August 2011)

Ich kenne den Mod schon etwas länger  Da ich aber mehr auf Big Tower stehe, wäre das sowieso nichts für mich. Die Tür bleibt bei mir schön zu, ich benutze mein Laufwerk kaum 

@Topic:
Das kann ich bestätigen, das HAF 922 ist wirklich sehr massiv, lässt sich mit den Händen (wenn überhaupt) nur mit sehr starkem Kraftaufwand überhaupt erst leicht eindrücken und Platz hast du wirklich ohne Ende!


----------



## not3v3o (10. August 2011)

Ich denke ich werde bei dem hier bleiben. Cooler Master CM Storm Enforcer mit Sichtfenster (SGC-1000-KWN1-GP) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Eine Lüftersteuerung kann man sich ja immer noch anschaffen. Das eilt nicht unbedingt und ich denke ich werde auch ohne Steuerung zurechtkommen.

Muss nur noch gucken, wo genau ich das Gehäuse am günstigsten bekomme.


----------



## huntertech (10. August 2011)

Das wissen Preisvergleicher ganz gut


----------



## not3v3o (10. August 2011)

Also ein wenig Angst habe ich ja schon bei dem Gehäuse. Habe gerade gelesen: Grafikkarten können bis 27cm Länge verbaut werden. Aber zum Glück ohne Festplattenkäfig sogar 39cm. Aber ich weiß nicht inwiefern der Käfig nützlich sein wird.


----------



## huntertech (10. August 2011)

Sagen wir es mal so: Ohne Festplattenkäfig geht auch keine Festplatte rein  Ich empfehle aber sowieso immer Festplatten mit Entkopplern zu verbauen, da hierdurch nervige Rattergeräusche stark gedämpft werden und mit Entkoppler brauchst du den Käfig nicht.


----------



## Softy (10. August 2011)

Das ist gut so, ich fordere schon lange das Ende der Käfighaltung von Festplatten 

Im Ernst, so wie das auf den Bildern auf der Herstellerhomepage aussieht, ist unten noch ein Festplattenkäfig, in dem die HDD's befestigt werden können


----------



## not3v3o (10. August 2011)

Dann tritt die Frage auf: Ein neues Gehäuse mit mehr Platz oder Entkoppler anschaffen?

Entkoppler im Angebot?


----------



## Softy (10. August 2011)

Die Sharkoon Vibe Fixer sind nicht schlecht


----------



## huntertech (10. August 2011)

Jap, die Vibe-Fixer III sind super!


----------



## not3v3o (10. August 2011)

Sharkoon HDD Vibe-Fixer (4044951000029) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Sharkoon HDD Vibe-Fixer 3 | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## huntertech (10. August 2011)

Nimm die IIIer, also der zweite Link


----------



## not3v3o (10. August 2011)

Benötige ja noch für die SSD eine Halterung. Aber bin gerade am grübeln, ob die SSD nicht neben das NT eingesteckt werden könnte?!

http://easimod.com/img/p/1773-3006-thickbox.jpg


----------



## Softy (10. August 2011)

Jup, der kleine Käfig neben dem Netzteil ist für SSD's gedacht.


----------



## not3v3o (10. August 2011)

Prima. Dann kann ich mir die Halterung ja sparen. Aber warum der Käfig genau dort sitzt? Keine Ahnung.


----------



## Softy (10. August 2011)

Ich glaube, den kann man versetzen, falls man überlange Netzteile einbauen will. Frag mich aber nicht wohin?


----------



## not3v3o (10. August 2011)

Finde das Kabel vom NT ist auch nicht optimal verlegt. 

http://easimod.com/img/p/1773-3006-thickbox.jpg


----------



## Softy (10. August 2011)

not3v3o schrieb:


> Finde das Kabel vom NT ist auch nicht optimal verlegt.
> 
> http://easimod.com/img/p/1773-3006-thickbox.jpg



Du kannst es ja besser machen


----------



## not3v3o (10. August 2011)

Softy schrieb:


> Du kannst es ja besser machen



Das werde ich.  Heute Nacht wird bestellt.
Wenn Fotos erwünscht sind, werde ich sie hochladen.


----------



## Softy (10. August 2011)

Dann viel Spaß mit dem neuen Rechenknecht 

Und halte uns auf dem Laufenden, Bilder sind auch gern gesehen


----------



## huntertech (10. August 2011)

Ist beim NZXT Phantom auch so, dass der zweite Festplattenkäfig da ist. Ist einfach so, damit du genug Festplatten reinbekommst, bei dem Gehäuse noch Platz für überlange Grafikkarten ist und trotzdem noch irgendwo die SSD reinkommt.


----------



## not3v3o (11. August 2011)

Diese Tabelle verwirrt mich. Grafikrangliste - Alle Grafikchips samt Informationen nach Leistung aufgelistet. - PC-Erfahrung.de

Kann das nicht nachvollziehen, dass die GTX 560 Ti "nur" auf dem 14. Platz steht. Und die 570 auf den 6. ? Naja ...


----------



## Softy (11. August 2011)

In dieser Liste sind eben auch (z.T. veraltete) Dual-GPU-Grafikkarten, die zwar etwas schneller sind, aber absolut nicht emfpehlenswert.


----------



## huntertech (11. August 2011)

Abgesehen davon, dass das nicht wirklich eine Leistungssortierung ist, die GTX 560 Ti ist da nämloch hinter der langsameren HD 6870.


----------



## not3v3o (11. August 2011)

huntertech schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon, dass das nicht wirklich eine Leistungssortierung ist, die GTX 560 Ti ist da nämloch hinter der langsameren HD 6870.



Genau, dass hat mich auch verwirrt. Aber von den Takten her, hängt die 560 Ti der 570 eig. in nichts hinterher.


----------



## Softy (11. August 2011)

Nach den Taktraten darf man sich nicht richten, die sind je nach Grafikchip unterschiedlich.


----------



## not3v3o (11. August 2011)

Naja, aber denke mit der 560 Ti fährt man schon ganz gut.


----------



## Softy (11. August 2011)

Jup. Für FullHD passt die gut. Oder eben eine HD6950.


----------



## huntertech (11. August 2011)

Es kommt nicht auf den Takt an, sondern auf die Anzahl der Recheneinheiten. Stell dir das mal so vor:

Du hast einen Raum mit 10 Leuten. Jede Person kann ein Blatt Papier / Minute mit Informationen vollschreiben. Jetzt packst du 100 Leute in den Raum. Auch wenn jetzt jede Person 2 Minuten / Blatt brauchen würde (also der Takt geringer sein würde), wäre der zweite Fall trotzdem deutlich schneller.


----------



## not3v3o (12. August 2011)

Weiß jemand wie schnell Mindfactory liefert? 

Wenn ich heute den 24H - Versand in Anspruch nehme, wäre die Ware denn morgen auch bei mir? Ich kann mir das nicht vorstellen. Da ist ja zur Zeit keiner da, der die Bestellung bearbeitet. Wenn dann erst ab 09:00 Uhr oder 10:00 Uhr (Öffnungszeit). Liefert Hermes aus?


----------



## huntertech (12. August 2011)

Mit normalem Versand, also ohne Expresspost, braucht MF so 3-5 Tage.


----------



## not3v3o (12. August 2011)

huntertech schrieb:


> Mit normalem Versand, also ohne Expresspost, braucht MF so 3-5 Tage.


 
Und wie ist das mit dem DHL Express? Würde ich gleich die Teile bestellen, wären sie morgen dann bei mir?


----------



## Softy (12. August 2011)

Das kostet ja gleich mal 20 € oder so. Das lohnt sich nicht. Vorfreude ist die schönste Freude 

Wenn alles auf Lager ist, sollte der Kram am Dienstag schon bei Dir sein


----------



## not3v3o (12. August 2011)

Für mich wäre morgen das optimalste. Meint ihr die kriegen das hin?


----------



## Softy (12. August 2011)

Nö. Wie soll das gehen? Außer Du fährst hin und holst es selbst ab


----------



## huntertech (12. August 2011)

Wenn ich mir so angucke, was MF so braucht... ich glaube nicht.


----------



## not3v3o (12. August 2011)

Also hinfahren wäre echt eine Variante. 200km von mir.  Naja, dann bestelle ich heute Nacht, dann fällt der Versand weg.


----------



## Softy (12. August 2011)

Ob die das logistisch bis morgen hinkriegen:  Manchmal spinnt dort auch das Logistiksystem (zumindest bei meinen Bestellungen  ). Ruf lieber vorher dort an, bevor Du losfährst


----------



## not3v3o (12. August 2011)

Also die Logistik soll ja mal öfter spinnen, wie ich aus einigen Berichten erfahren habe. Lieferverzug on mass. Schade, dass die kein 24h Service haben. Da ist ja keiner im Büro.


----------



## huntertech (12. August 2011)

Wartest du halt ein paar Tage länger, der Nachbar nimmt das schon an,w enn du im Urlaub bist


----------



## not3v3o (12. August 2011)

huntertech schrieb:


> Wartest du halt ein paar Tage länger, der Nachbar nimmt das schon an,w enn du im Urlaub bist



Haha, is richtig !


----------



## huntertech (12. August 2011)

not3v3o schrieb:


> Haha, is richtig !


 Ich weiß alles


----------



## not3v3o (18. August 2011)

So, der PC ist zusammengebaut aber ich bin wirklich sehr entäuscht von der GraKa. Wenn ich den Treiber installiere bekomme ich Grafikfehler und mir wird gesagt : Der Anzeigetreiber "NVIDIA Windows Kernel Mode Driver, Version 280.26" reagiert nicht mehr und wurde wiederhergestellt.

Es scheinen wohl viele Leute diese Probleme zu haben. GTX 560 Ti: Having issues or not? - NVIDIA Forums - Page 19


----------



## Softy (18. August 2011)

Wenn die Graka nicht ordnungsgemäß funktioniert, musst Du sie wohl oder übel umtauschen


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. August 2011)

Teste mal einen alten Treiber. In letzter Zeit hatte ich auch Ärger mit den Nvidia Treibern.


----------



## not3v3o (18. August 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Teste mal einen alten Treiber. In letzter Zeit hatte ich auch Ärger mit den Nvidia Treibern.


 
Wie alt soll die Version denn sein?


----------



## not3v3o (18. August 2011)

Ich werde sie wieder zurückschicken, denn ich möchte ja auch eine Einwandfreifunktionierende GraKa haben.

Hätte nicht gedacht, dass der Thermalright Macho so verdammt riesig sei.


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. August 2011)

not3v3o schrieb:


> Wie alt soll die Version denn sein?


 
Einfach ausprobieren, meiner ist vom Mai oder so.


----------



## not3v3o (18. August 2011)

Eine Frage hätte ich da noch. Und zwar, ist die Hardware nun ja schon installiert. Ich würde gerne wissen, ob ich alles wieder zurückschicken kann und mein Geld zurückbekomme? Habe bei Mindfactory bestellt. Jemand damit schon Erfahrung gemacht?


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. August 2011)

Du schickst nur das defekte Teil zurück, sonst nichts.
Du kannst den Mindfactory Staff mal anschreiben, der hier im Forum rumgeistert.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/67343-atholon.html


----------



## Softy (19. August 2011)

not3v3o schrieb:


> Eine Frage hätte ich da noch. Und zwar, ist die Hardware nun ja schon installiert. Ich würde gerne wissen, ob ich alles wieder zurückschicken kann und mein Geld zurückbekomme? Habe bei Mindfactory bestellt. Jemand damit schon Erfahrung gemacht?



Theoretisch kannst Du innerhalb von 14 Tagen alles zurückschicken. Aber das komplette Geld bekommst Du nur, wenn alles in einwandfreiem Zustand und in der jeweiligen OVP zurückgeschickt wird. Aber das macht ja wenig Sinn


----------

